# Inner Peace



## Chrys (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm passing this on because it worked for me today. A doctor on TV said that to achieve inner peace, we should finish things we started and we would all have more calm in our lives. I looked around my house to find things I'd started and hadn't finished. So I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Chardonnay, a bottle of Bailey's, a butle of wum, tha mainder of Valiuminun scriptins, an, an a boss a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how fablus I feel rite now. Sned this to all who need inner ****. An telum u luvum


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

love you too

gosh, I'm so in awe of all those things you managed to finish

Inner peace guaranteed

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrys said:


> I'm passing this on because it worked for me today. A doctor on TV said that to achieve inner peace, we should finish things we started and we would all have more calm in our lives. I looked around my house to find things I'd started and hadn't finished. So I finished off a bottle of Merlot, a bottle of Chardonnay, a bottle of Bailey's, a butle of wum, tha mainder of Valiuminun scriptins, an, an a boss a chocletz. Yu haf no idr how fablus I feel rite now. Sned this to all who need inner ****. An telum u luvum


I think you might have misinterpreted the doctors meaning.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Love it

:lol: Loddy


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL


----------

